# Stress on changing of cage



## knlght

Is changing cage and everything inside of it will stress a hedgehog?

Anyone have a bad experience after changing cages?

My hedgegogs are now accustomed to their current setup and im worried of a sudden change on their behavior when i change their cages.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I think most hedgehogs would freak out a little if everything was 100% changed on them at the same time. But I would guess they'd get used to it after several days. Personally, I would try to avoid the stress, though, especially if there isn't any kind of emergency demanding a complete change. Change their cage first, but keep everything else the same - everything in the same spot (more or less), same bedding & sleeping bags (or whatever you use for hiding spots), etc. Same bedding is especially important - it'll smell like them and help reassure them that it's still their spot. After they've had a couple days to get used to the new cage, you can change the bedding, too.


----------



## knlght

^ thanks for this.

with the new cage I thought of changing the beddings too but I guess I'll schedule the changing of beddings in a couple of days.

also the cages comes with a new igloo and maybe i'll introduce this slowly


----------



## TikkiLink

I've put my girl through some really drastic cage changes, but yeah, I left her toys and sleeping blankets unchanged each time at first. She used to still freak out, but nothing seems to phase her anymore. I agree that I would definitely try to keep things in the same general area as they were in the last cage though-- or mainly, the potty area. I had to change the placement of the wheel and litter the last time I upgraded my girl to a new cage and it caused her to have an accident because she ran to where she thought her litter would be and couldn't hold it long enough to find where it actually was. After she found it she used it though.

I sat in my girl's cage with her while she was first introduced to one of her cage upgrades, and she would run and sniff things and then come back and CRAWL UP ONTO MY LAP and look at me like "mom I'm scared" and then look around until she'd get the courage to explore again. She repeated this several times and I think it helped her calm down. If you can't fit in your hedgie cage, maybe keep your hand in it for a while at first to offer that same comfort?


----------



## Prickerz

I think it can depend on their personality too- Pepper seems to love to explore her new surroundings after I clean her cage and move a few things around! I always leave the food and water in the same spot, but will switch the wheel and the hide.


----------



## Endergamer

I changed nothing about my hedgehogs cage I just moved it to a different location while he was inside, he was in the little house I have for him and seemed to be sleeping, is this bad, will it have any effects on the hedgie?


----------



## nikki

This thread is four years old. Please start your own thread with your question and check the date on a thread before posting.


----------



## Jamestheone85

Lilysmommy said:


> I think most hedgehogs would freak out a little if everything was 100% changed on them at the same time. But I would guess they'd get used to it after several days. Personally, I would try to avoid the stress, though, especially if there isn't any kind of emergency demanding a complete change. Change their cage first, but keep everything else the same - everything in the same spot (more or less), same bedding & sleeping bags (or whatever you use for hiding spots), etc. Same bedding is especially important - it'll smell like them and help reassure them that it's still their spot. After they've had a couple days to get used to the new cage, you can change the bedding, too.


I did it the same way (part-by-part) and my little buddy took it quite well I would say!


----------



## nikki

Do not post on old threads, this one is from 2014


----------

